# Decorate for the seasons?



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

So halloween is this month, which is of course is fall, then winter with the christmas holiday.. Do you decorate your rat's cage setting with the change of seasons? 

I have bedding I like to use in spring/ summer (with flowers, bright colors) , holloween bedding, fall colors and christmas bedding  . Of course the girls chew the bedding so I always get to make new stuff :roll:


----------



## Esmie (Sep 28, 2006)

When it's christmas the boys hammocks are in red


----------



## Tails (Sep 20, 2006)

I normally drape tinsel around the girls cage (out of reach from them though!) And they get Christmas stockings hung up on the side of their cage too!!


----------



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

Mine have there own little christmas tree. Its made form wood which they can chew and from local pet shop.


----------

